# Neuer Router



## sharK223 (18. November 2010)

Guten Tag Comunity,

da wir nun endlich in den nächsten paar tagen eine DSL 16K Leitung bekommen werden
und ich das möglichste aus ihr raus holen will, habe ich mir einen neuen Router bestellt.
Leider habe ich bis dato nicht gewusst das dieser ein ADSL Router benötigt.
Vorher hette ich den Speedport W701V, nun habe ich hier den TP-Link TL-WR1043ND ohne ADSL2/2+ Modem...
Ich weis nun irgentwie nicht wie ich vorgehen soll.
Der Speedport hat ja leider nur 100MBit LAN also bringt mir der der Gigabit Router jetzt nix.


----------



## PC Heini (18. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Probierst den Router halt umzutauschen oder sonst unter der Hand verkaufen.
Nie zu voreilig etwas kaufen.


----------

